# [SOLVED] NVIDIA GeForce 310M not detected



## mikiveliki (Sep 1, 2012)

I have the same problem with the same latpop. My GeForce is not visible in the device manager. The laptop is ASUS K52JC.

Have you managed to do anything about it?

Was it a hardware problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 310M not detected*

is the chipset driver loaded


----------



## mikiveliki (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 310M not detected*

Many thanks for your quick reply. I've reinstalled the latest Nvidia driver from ASUS site and it's working fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 310M not detected*

glad you have it sorted


----------

